# Motor Trend: 2017 CHEVROLET BOLT EV VS. 2016 TESLA MODEL S 60: HIGH-VOLTAGE



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

*2017 CHEVROLET BOLT EV VS. 2016 TESLA MODEL S 60: HIGH-VOLTAGE*
Tesla Paved the Road. The Chevy Bolt is driving it. How the World's Two Longest-Range Electric Cars Stack Up


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> *2017 CHEVROLET BOLT EV VS. 2016 TESLA MODEL S 60: HIGH-VOLTAGE*
> Tesla Paved the Road. The Chevy Bolt is driving it. How the World's Two Longest-Range Electric Cars Stack Up


Thanks, Garsh. Interesting read. Yet one thing struck me... apart from the fact that this is a goofy comparison, however similar the performance of these two cars... the LOOK (and oh, by the way the drag coefficient: 0.32 for the Bolt?! What?!).... Why is it that ALL EV cars up to now, besides the T≡SLA dream cars, are sooo ugly... The Leaf? Ugly... The Bolt, ugly! The i3, as much as I like other Beemers, horrendous! The Renault Zoe (only in EU that I know), ok on the outside but a very cheap, toy-like interior! Only the Model S, X, and of course the revolutionary gorgeous Model ≡ can be true eye-turners!!


----------

